# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Χελωνάκι ξηράς

## oasis

ζητω να μου χαρισουν η να κανουμε ανταλλαγη , ενα χελωνακι ξηρας

----------


## kirkal

έχω την εντύπωση ότι πλέον οι χελώνες ξηράς είναι προστατευόμενο είδος ...δεν είναι για κατοικίδια ..μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος

----------


## Efthimis98

Οντως οι χελωνες ξηρας ειναι προστατευομενο ειδος και δεν πρεπει κατα την γνωμη μου να κρατιουνται σαν κατοικιδια!
Αντι για αυτο υπαρχουν υδροβιες χελωνες οπου ειναι το ιδιο,απλα ξερουν να κολυμπουν!  :winky:

----------


## oasis

ναι παιδια,το εψαξα και εχετε δικιο!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

υπαρχουν και ειδη ξηρας που ειναι κατοικιδια(οχι ελληνικο ειδος) αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολα θα βρεις στην ελλαδα... ρωτα σε καποιο φορουμ για ερπετα θα σε κατατοπησουν!

----------


## panos70

Kι εκτος οτι ειναι προστατευομενο ειδος υπαρχει νομοθεσια που διωκεται οποιος κραταει αιχμαλωτη μια χελωνα ξηρας

----------


## olga

Άντε! δεν το ήξερα αυτό! Παλιά είχαμε μια χελωνίτσα για αρκετά χρόνια και τελικά την αφήσαμε στο βουνό γιατί μεγάλωσε. Πάντως έχω ένα γνωστό που έχει 2 στην αυλή του απο πολύ παλιά. Είναι παράνομο δηλαδη!

----------


## mariakappa

επειδη αυτες οι χελωνες δεν ανηκουν στην ελληνικη γη εχουν δημιουργησει μεγαλο προβλημα καθως κατι καταστρεφουν που δεν θυμαμαι ομως.γι'αυτο καλυτερα να αποφευγονται.

----------


## daras

> Kι εκτος οτι ειναι προστατευομενο ειδος υπαρχει νομοθεσια που διωκεται οποιος κραταει αιχμαλωτη μια χελωνα ξηρας


+1000!!!
επισης οπως λεει η Μαρια προσοχη σε ξενοφερτα ειδη. εισαι διατεθιμενος αν βρεις ενα τετοιο ειδος οταν δεν μπορεις για  καποιο λογο να το φροντισεις αλλο..να το πας σε καποιο ασυλο ζωων??
ηηδ οι αμερικανιες νεροχελωνες εχουν εκτοπισει τις ιθαγενεις δικες μας!!! κριμα..απο αγνοια να επιφερουμε τετοιες καταστροφες!!!

----------

